# Shaker Hall Table



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shaker Hall Table

About a weel back Trap ask to see a jig to make legs with...
At thast time I did post one,see below 
This is the where the idea come from...that I used to make one...

http://www.routerforums.com/45837-post7.html
http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/4910-itialian-provinial-coffe-table.html


---------------


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This plan is an excellent one. The tapering jig is simple and easy to make. I used this plan for the design of my small shaker tables.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice table plan Bob, but do you need a slot in the table top for the taper jig to work? Is there another way if you don't have a slot?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

Well most table saws come with one (miter gage slot) as a default item , I guess it could be don't without one but it would be tuff without it.. 

I guess you clamp a board to the right side of the blade or use the fence and make a sled that you would keep the edge of the board and then push the sled by the saw blade..  but you would need to take care and not trap the sled to the fence.



http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/4910-itialian-provinial-coffe-table.html#post45774


----------

